# Can anyone help please?



## diharris45 (Aug 21, 2015)

We booked a place to stay last year for this September 6th for 2 weeks for our first holiday in 8 years, only to find out they did not exist and our money gone. It was a three bed villa with pool. so does any one have a 3 bed villa with pool for us to stay in on these dates ? or can point us out in the right direction. Our budget is 750.00 but could stretch to 800 at the most. We are so upset about this and was our holiday. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

diharris45 said:


> We booked a place to stay last year for this September 6th for 2 weeks for our first holiday in 8 years, only to find out they did not exist and our money gone. It was a three bed villa with pool. so does any one have a 3 bed villa with pool for us to stay in on these dates ? or can point us out in the right direction. Our budget is 750.00 but could stretch to 800 at the most. We are so upset about this and was our holiday. Thank you for any help.


Sorry to hear you have had this problem. Who did you book this villa through? 
Are you sure it dosn't exist?

Have you looked on owners direct to see if there is anything avaialble on there? 
If any properties are not already booked for those date I would think the owners would be happy to give a good deal to someone rather than have it empty.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

I agree with Veronica try Owners Direct on the internet. We booked a lovely villa through them in Pissouri a few years ago, and the owner reduced the price for us as it was a late booking and they obviously would rather have some income than leave the villa empty.


----------

